# What's the first thing you look at?



## Cinci (Oct 8, 2008)

So ladies..  I looked to see if anyone started a thread about this but didn't find anything.  If this is a repeat please merge this with the other thread... so anyways....

I'm curious.. When you log on to Specktra, what's the first section you look at?  

For me, I always go straight to the clearance bin and check out the _For Sale and Swap _to see what everyone's selling and look for new threads/updated lists... (cause I loooove to shop!) once I'm done there, I check out everyone's latest hauls (cause I looove to see what you all shopped for, lol)... 

What about you??  What's your Specktra routine?


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2008)

I visit my control panel to view any new posts on subscribed threads, then I hit "new posts" at the top of the page and start reading.

;-)


----------



## Zantedge (Oct 8, 2008)

I go to colour collections first and usually the swatch forum after that. Then I just randomly browse the rest of the site.


----------



## SuSana (Oct 8, 2008)

New posts.  Always.  Instead of sticking to one area I want to see what's happening throughout the whole board


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

Control Panel...then staright to the fotd's


----------



## Lizzie (Oct 8, 2008)

CP, then New Posts, then FOTDs....(uhhh then repeat for 50 million times haha)


----------



## rbella (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm OCD, I start at the top and work my way to the bottom.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 8, 2008)

I look at the new posts and if there isn't anything interesting, I just go to the FOTDs.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 8, 2008)

I just look at what's on the first page *shrugs* Refresh when I come back to the comp throughout the day. 

I like looking at hauls.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 8, 2008)

New posts usually, or Product Swatches if its around new collection time


----------



## aziajs (Oct 8, 2008)

I always go to new posts.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 8, 2008)

New posts or newer colour collections and swatches.


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 8, 2008)

another one here for new posts.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 8, 2008)

I always go to new posts first, unless I'm checking a thread I posted.


----------



## Korms (Oct 8, 2008)

I tend to go by what's on the front page.  If any announcments have been posted (such as new collection details, Specktra Secrets etc.) then I'll read those first.  I then move on to the bottom of the page to see what threads have most recently been posted in, if anything takes my fancy I'll go and read more.  After that I tend to visit the swatch forum, then the chatter forum and it's sub forums.  I'll usually visit the other forums as and when I get time.


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 8, 2008)

I usually check out the first page and read anything that catches my eye. Then I look through Chatter and the sub forums, then usually FOTD, Skincare, Health and Wellness... And then I wander around.


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 8, 2008)

New Posts, then Chatter!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 8, 2008)

new post then FOTD


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 9, 2008)

CP to check new posts in my subscribed threads.
Then New Posts to see what every ones up too,
Then Clearance Bin, FOTDs, Hauls, Traincase (in no specific order).


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 9, 2008)

I usually try to work my way down. There are some forums I never go in...but I usually start in Color Collections, and work my way down...I always run out of time and energy though lol


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 9, 2008)

Usually the color collection pages to see what has been posted since I was last on.  Then I go to the clearance bin.  Then I kind of just jump around to anything that catches my eye!


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 9, 2008)

new posts! then refresh x1000.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 9, 2008)

Members fotds!!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 9, 2008)

I always click on the New Posts


----------



## nunu (Oct 9, 2008)

I click on New Posts on the user control panel


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Oct 9, 2008)

I always click on new posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## laperle (Oct 9, 2008)

User CP and then FOTDs, Chatter and Recommendations. Then, all the rest


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 9, 2008)

Chatter then whatever catches my eye..


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 9, 2008)

The swatch forums


----------



## carandru (Oct 9, 2008)

Let's see. I usually go to User CP, then Beauty of Color, and then Member Fotd's and then everything else.  then repeat until my eyes get tired, lol.


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 9, 2008)

New posts, Clearance Bin, Color Collections and Swatches and lastly FOTD's....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FOTD's!!! Everyone's sooo beautiful...


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok:
Chatter
Member FOTD's
Fashion
Tuts
Say Cheese


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 9, 2008)

When I log on, I glance at the names of the threads of what is on the screen.  I may check out the ones that are new to me.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 9, 2008)

weird... i was thinking of starting this topic! well ok, maybe its not that weird, but great minds n all that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So anyway, 
1. I check for new posts on threads ive participated in
2.  CP for new posts in my subscribed threads
3. then New Posts and look out for mainly MAC Chat or Chatter.

I rarely look at fotds unless I see they have a large response.  I try not post in colour collections or read em so I can save all excitement for when I go on counter/ training.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 10, 2008)

Depends on when I was on the forum last. If its been a few hours/days, I will go to the forums page and go section by section top to bottom. If its been a few minutes since I last logged on (often the case when I am bored), I will just go to the new posts section.


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

Most of the time I go straight to FOTDs but sometimes I'll check the new posts first :]


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't really have an order, I just work my way randomly through the forum. I didn't even know about the New Posts part :/


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 15, 2008)

New Posts!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 15, 2008)

I always hit up the Chatter section, cause I loves to talk with my Specktra peeps! And from there, I usually hit up the FOTD section and browse around at color collections and product swatches


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

New posts everytime.


----------



## fillintheblank (Oct 15, 2008)

its always for sale and swap, then new posts.


----------



## hhunt2 (Oct 16, 2008)

I always look at the CCO theard.

I always feel like I'm missing out on a good deal.  
There was one weekend I didn't have a computer near me (I was out of town), and when I returned home... I checked out the CCO theard for my area, and I missed out on some great items.  All the dazzleglass and good stuff were gone within 2 days.


----------



## kimmy (Oct 16, 2008)

always always always look at the fotds first.


----------



## MACaholic21 (Oct 16, 2008)

Always New Posts then FOTD's!


----------

